# need some advice with my new puppy



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Ashley your impeccable search skills would be greatly appreciated here lol. For real though I searched and didn't come up with anything. As some of you may know I have a 3y/o GSD and today I brought a female puppy home with me. She has a lot of prey drive and is very confident and vocal(barking at other dogs). The guy I got her from told me that she plays with his 5 big dogs all the time but another guy that I was training with today said that the size of my dog would kill the puppy's drive if they were around each other. I took his advice and kept them separated all day and then I talked to the guy I purchased her from and let them get around each other. I've since separated them again. There was no problems with aggression but since then the puppy won't play with the ball or tug and she just wants to lay down. Maybe she's just tired I hope so. 

With that said what are your opinions on socializing these two dogs? 

Does it sound like she's spooked? If she is can her confidence be built back up? 

Please link all threads pertaining to this subject that you can find. Tia 

Hope you all have a great night


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

so pup was around 5 big dogs, seller said it was fine, some guy said it was not fine, you separated them, then talked to the seller, put them back together, then separated them again... and pup will not play with tug or ball...

you got the puppy today...

correct?

a few things for info...

how old is puppy?

did previous owner play ball or tug with the dog himself, by themselves? or with other dogs?

Has pup showed his high prey drive alone with you? or while competing with other dogs?

Does the puppy not play with the other dogs now at all, or does it just not play with you now?


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> so pup was around 5 big dogs, seller said it was fine, some guy said it was not fine, you separated them, then talked to the seller, put them back together, then separated them again... and pup will not play with tug or ball...
> 
> you got the puppy today...
> 
> ...


That's right got her today. 

He played tug with her with the other litter mates I know not sure if he played tug with the other dogs around though. 

She's shown the high prey drive with just me not around other dogs. 

And she's fine around my dog its just since then she acts like she doesn't want to play tug with me. I think she may just be tired. 

They have also been separated all day. She played with me a lot. Then I let them around each other then separated again. And like I said absolutely no aggression between the two. My male loves her. 

And she's 8 weeks 

Also the seller had her around the 5 adult dogs not me. 
Thanks for the reply


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

gotcha..

it is the FIRST day...if she played a lot with you today, she just may be tired. 

A few short exciting sessions a day is better than too much with the prey type stuff.

At this point playing with other dogs is probably more exciting, since it sounds like that is what the pup has been doing previously before coming to you..

Make it fun, just don't overdue it, that is my advice...

just my opinion, others may say different..


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks her and shep(my male) seem to really enjoy each other. He's on the floor beside the couch and she's laying down beside me on the couch. 

I think she's just tired too now just kind of scared me because of what the other guy said. 

She doesn't seem to be scared of him though. She jumps up on him and licks him. 

I'll post some pics 2mrw. She's a real pretty sable though with a proven working pedigree. 

thanks for helping me to rest easier tonight lol


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

First day with a new puppy and your stressing over how it's acting/reacting? ](*,)
It's a puppy! For the first week or at least the first few days let the pup determine how much activity it wants. 
Even a good pup can be broke with to much to handle to early.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> First day with a new puppy and your stressing over how it's acting/reacting? ](*,)
> It's a puppy! For the first week or at least the first few days let the pup determine how much activity it wants.
> Even a good pup can be broke with to much to handle to early.


agreed..pups like to go into drive on their own schedule, not when we want them to.


----------



## Courtney DuCharme (Feb 5, 2011)

Thomas- I'll give you Rogue's first few months story, I was worried too. 
I met Rogue at 6 weeks- she was the terror in her litter- running all over destroying everything that she got in her mouth. Playing tug, chasing the ball, when you put her away in the puppy box she would look for the escape route and get out to drag things off or visit. Real little monster.

Then when I brought Rogue home at 7 weeks she slept most the time- I wondered where the monster puppy went. She'd sleep 70% of the day and all night. Would play with my dogs (we have 3 others) and the cats. Would play with me- on the tug or with stuffed toys. Didn't look at the balls anymore- other than the cat's little plastic jingle balls (went crazy for those). I was worried but- she was growing about 2 1/2- 3lbs a week and I figure little babies sleep alot when they grow fast- so maybe it was what she was doing too. My boxer puppies were pretty hyper though even when little. Friends that train, and my trainer, told me not to worry get her out and socialize, socialize etc...... 

At about 12 - 13 weeks old- she started "waking up" and went into crazy puppy stage. TONS of energy, started showing interest in the ball again, still not possessive of it at just shy of 5 months old- but crazy to have it and work it. My Trainer had me and put the "ball on a string" on a stick (puppy fishing) to work her up on it. This week she started to not wanting to give it back, before this would just spit it out for you if you try to take it. Very big about the tug- but as she is teething- not doing tug work- just a couple little pulls and she can have it. Her chew toys get bloody from a tooth right now- so I'll give her a few weeks.
Not trying to answer your question for you- as each pup is different- just sharing Rogue's story so if it seems similar to you- you don't worry as much as I did. Rogue is a Dobie though..... my friend's shepherd pup is a week older than Rogue- he is a laid back pet pup- lots more focus than Rogue right now... she is pretty ADHD still unless you are working with her.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

When I got my puppy she hung out with my big dog. It was great. When I wanted to train I just put her away for a little while then get her when she woke up. I see 0 problem letting dogs run together unless they dont get along.
You must realize it is a baby. They play for 15 minutes and sleep for 5 hours. Push it to hard and you will be sorry. Puppy will burn out. They are babies.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

I think some dogs are less prone to be 'doggy' i.e prefer to play with dogs rather than you. To be safe i think its a good idea to separate the puppy or at least regulate time spent with other dogs. I'm guessing you want some sort of training with the dog, i think you should be the centre of the dog's universe not your older dogs.
If you are not doing any formal training then its cool if she's with the older dog all the time if you are sure there is no risk of bullying. I left my female pup with an older boerboel, boerboel made hole in pup's skull for trying to steal a bone .

Just my opinion.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

This pretty much sums up what I and most all I train with how we raise our pups


Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> I think some dogs are less prone to be 'doggy' i.e prefer to play with dogs rather than you. To be safe i think its a good idea to separate the puppy or at least regulate time spent with other dogs. I'm guessing you want some sort of training with the dog, i think you should be the centre of the dog's universe not your older dogs.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

thanks guy I've been keeping them separate for the most part and she doing really well. lots of tug and she really loves and has a very violent bite for such a young puppy


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

OP: What are your plans for the puppy? I learned quickly that my plans for my pup determined what I would and would not expose her to or let her engage in?


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm going to do Schutzhund with her. I just recently got into it and love everything about it however I have researched some of the ring sports and am really intrigued by those. Especially the parts where the dog has to rely on its own protective instincts with me not around. If I were ever in a position where I was asleep or unconscious I would want the dog to do whatever was necessary without me having to tell it to do so.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Jones said:


> I'm going to do Schutzhund with her. I just recently got into it and love everything about it however I have researched some of the ring sports and am really intrigued by those. Especially the parts where the dog has to rely on its own protective instincts with me not around. If I were ever in a position where I was asleep or unconscious I would want the dog to do whatever was necessary without me having to tell it to do so.


What area of ringsport do you think a dog is relying on its protective instincts?

NO sport is NOT training for protecting you while you are asleep or unconscious for whatever reason..


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't really wanna get into this too much cause I don't know what I'm talking about but I believe I read where something was left on the ground for the dog to guard while the handler was away. I'm not sure though I read a lot of stuff. 

And I'm not being a smart ass here but what training needs to be done for that. I'm all about learning new things and I'm all ears here or eyes in this case.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Btw I'm in wautoma right now watching it rain/snow so were not working. I'd love to observe some training if you'd like to get together sometime let me know. Like I said I'm trying to learn as much as I can as fast as I can.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: What area of ringsport do you think a dog is relying on its protective instincts?

NO sport is NOT training for protecting you while you are asleep or unconscious for whatever reason..

Please also remember that this is the fat kid who has never trained a dog to do anything but bite............. and the dog would have done that on it's own.

Tell us all about what ring does or doesn't teach a dog Joby, I am excited to learn all about ring sports from your massive experience in the sport. 

Try to keep within the realm of what you know, which is **** all.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Thomas Jones said:


> I'm going to do Schutzhund with her. I just recently got into it and love everything about it however I have researched some of the ring sports and am really intrigued by those. Especially the parts where the dog has to rely on its own protective instincts with me not around. If I were ever in a position where I was asleep or unconscious I would want the dog to do whatever was necessary without me having to tell it to do so.


So what do you think is going to happen if you get into an accident at home, in your car, whatever where you're unconscious and emergency medical crews would need to get to you but your dog is trying to aggressively protect you? Just a thought... :-k


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Thomas Jones said:


> Ashley your impeccable search skills would be greatly appreciated here lol. For real though I searched and didn't come up with anything. As some of you may know I have a 3y/o GSD and today I brought a female puppy home with me. She has a lot of prey drive and is very confident and vocal(barking at other dogs). The guy I got her from told me that she plays with his 5 big dogs all the time but another guy that I was training with today said that the size of my dog would kill the puppy's drive if they were around each other. I took his advice and kept them separated all day and then I talked to the guy I purchased her from and let them get around each other. I've since separated them again. There was no problems with aggression but since then the puppy won't play with the ball or tug and she just wants to lay down. Maybe she's just tired I hope so.
> 
> With that said what are your opinions on socializing these two dogs?
> 
> ...


Dont put the pup in a position of being dominated by one of the other dogs. Best to introduce them while they are occupied playing, training or just interacting with you. Let the introduction be a natural part of whats going on at the time. This is a better approach than just turning them loose and letting them romp at first. ( signs of dog/dog dominance are not always readily apparent ) we have some extremely dominant bitches who don't show the typical signs of dominance but the other dogs can read it. We learned the hard way. 

Remember a puppy is a puppy and you don't want to push them to hard to fast especially if they aren't really strong and confident. Teach them the ropes and have fun with them and don't get to serious or have unreasonable expectations of them early on. 
for what its worth thats how we do it.


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

*Brad I have to agree I believe pups harshly dominated by other dogs are more likely to be dog aggressive later.*


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: What area of ringsport do you think a dog is relying on its protective instincts?
> 
> NO sport is NOT training for protecting you while you are asleep or unconscious for whatever reason..
> 
> ...



So you are saying ringsport or any sport on its own, will teach any dog to protect its owner while he is passed out, Jeff, without additional training? really? 

Regardless of what you think of me, you know that is total BS.

I can say this, which I learned from you.
The Object Guard is an OB excerise, bite at distance, release and return to object...and dogs that are actually guarding the object for real, taking it personally, are much harder to train for it.

If one is wanting a dog to protect them while they sleep, I cannot think of anyone that would chose ringsport or any other sport on its own, to train the dog for that purpose...

what is he gonna do, give dog guard command before he falls asleep or passes out, then the dog will wait 6 hours until someone breaks in and then wait until he gets within 1/2 meter and bite?

Really?


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> So you are saying ringsport or any sport on its own, will teach any dog to protect its owner while he is passed out, Jeff, without additional training? really?
> 
> Regardless of what you think of me, you know that is total BS.
> 
> ...


you like to argue don't you


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Jones said:


> you like to argue don't you


sometimes...sure...


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't let my pups meet and greet the other dogs. They know each other in the context of sitting in crates next to each other in the car or passing by each other runs but I don't encourage interaction. If anything, my end goal is neutrality. I want my dogs to ignore the other dogs in favor of interacting with me. Like someone else said, I want to be the center of my dog's world.

I think allowing a dog to become too "doggy" with canine playmates and such can undermine the training that you would like to achieve. Then I again, I suppose it depends on what your particular goals are.


----------

